# NYLABONES vs UNCOOKED BONES



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Well i read almost all the Threads about the bone subject, but i didn't see anything about the Teeth factor, thats what Im worried about. I read some articles a While back on NYLABONES rounding off Dogs teeth (AGRESSIVE CHEWERD REALLY) as we all Have. Taya (was 12yrs) and Rocky (11 now) has Rounded teeth now, they have had NYLA all there Life. The KNUCKLE ONES. Now IDK if this is bad or OK. Maybe all dogs at those ages have rounded teeth from chewing whatever and eating. It never stopped Taya from hangin and swinging on Springpoles or Rocky, so its not like they lost a grip. But i did notice before Taya passed she had 2 Broken teeth, Not the K-9's the tiny fron ones...Anyone have some info or Suggestions, or is going to tell me Dont Worry, No Biggy ?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Bella has the big black kongs and nylabones. I don't give raw bones or feed raw but I know alot of people who do the raw diet and give raw marrow bones from the butcher. Its natural for a dogs teeth to wear down as they age. Especially if they are aggressive chewers. I had a pit/lab mix who used to tear bones up and back then we gave rawhide so his teeth were worn down as your old mans did  whatever u give your pups always supervise them.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah I heard about the uncooked Butcher bones but wonder if there TO hard on there Teeth.. They Sharpin the darn NYLABONEs into a SHANK in a Day, LMBO... But love them..The kongs they have also, but only use them to play, The Bones are more like a Theripy setion for them, hahahah, They Chew them like there releasing Anxioty..lol..Anyway, Thats what Im lookin for, Someone to say there teeth will Wear anyway, No Biggy then.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think it's pretty normal. All animals that chew are going to experience a bit of wear down as they age. I prefer real bones because they are nutritious.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We buy 3-4 packages of Knuckle bones a month and the dogs kill a bone with in an hour so I don't think they would be to hard. 

If you want to stick with Nyla bones look into a Galleo (sp) bone. Lisa (Performance Kennels) introduced me to them when I was at her place and she had one that several of the dog used and it was still bone shaped lol. They are very strong and last longer, but are still your safe nylabones.

I think either is perfectly fine and would use both with all my dogs.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

A long time ago I used nylabones back in the day but as I got older and I hope wiser I went with the real bones and atlers. I have never had an issue with them. Once the dog kind stop chewing on them I put them in the freezer for a few days then hand them out again and the dogs goes nuts for them once more.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

ok, Good...Just want to make sure I havent missed some New Info


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have used nyla bones with other dogs in the ppast not with the ones I have now { just havent seen the big ones and i forget when im out shopping} we never had issues with nyla bones before so wouldnt see a reason not to use them. Right now we buy these huge bones at the butcher for them and stuff them in our freezer they get them every now and then prob once a week or so. they are raw not cooked. id say either is good.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I feed RAW marrow bones only. Better for the dog.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Both are fine. I have used Nylabones for YEARS and my dogs chew the heck out of them and I have never had teeth issues. I only give my dogs nylabones, raw bones, or kongs.


----------



## dougworm (Jun 20, 2016)

*Nylabones and worn teeth*

I am gonna go out on a limb here and say that the nylabones themselves are not what is wearing teeth down because nylon is so much softer than tooth enamel ...my educated guess is that it's the dirt and grit like fine sand that sticks to the wet nylabone every time they contact the ground! THAT is REALLY the culprit! If this is right then indoors chewing would involve very little wear (assuming home is kept vacuumed and clean) but dogs in a dirt and gravel YARD would be the ones getting the most enamel wear from chewing there bones outdoors ..my one dog keeps trying to take his toys in the backyard but I won't let him have them outside...he lives in the house sa he has to do his chewing in the house ...For one thing if I let him take his bones out back, they just DISCAPEAR! (as Popeye says the word) I know the idiot buries them because I have dug them up before when digging up or planting shrubs and such ...man that frustrates the heck out of me as Nylabones are EXPENSIVE! And forget the insanely priced hunks of deer antler! ...NO MORE of those, no matter how much my dogs love them! Doofus head is SO worried about the other dogs getting THOSE that he buries the second he gets a chance! The big dummy is his own worst enemy! Grrrr!


----------



## dogma (Aug 3, 2015)

Dougworm - My first dog (a 40 lb terrier mix) would bury dog biscuits if you gave them to her outdoors, never buried anything else, just the biscuits. Weird dog... Great vermin hunter though.

I give my dogs raw meaty rib bones - I've heard they're better than giving a weight bearing bone (to avoid breaking teeth). Riley (almost 7 yrs) is not and never has been a big chewer but his canines have worn a bit, while my 12 yr. old GSD mix has the teeth of a two year old (according to the vet). I guess genetics plays a part...


----------

